# The Power of Linux



## Oliver_FF (Dec 30, 2008)

The power of Linux...


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 30, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> The power of Linux...



Yup.....Try do that with Vista.....with application number 6 you will run out of memory


----------



## Oliver_FF (Dec 30, 2008)

I kid you not, that was done on my EeePC 901 running through a 20" samsung at 1680x1050.

Yes, a single core Intel Atom (the second detected CPU is the hyperthreading)...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 30, 2008)

Now if only all games + drivers were compatible with Linux then I'd be more persuaded to switch.  Glad to see Windows 7 is heading in the same direction, i.e. improved performance/memory usage.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 30, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Now if only all games + drivers were compatible with Linux then I'd be more persuaded to switch.  Glad to see Windows 7 is heading in the same direction, i.e. improved performance/memory usage.



Actually you can run many Windows applications/games via WINE (Windows Emulator)


----------



## zithe (Dec 30, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> Actually you can run many Windows applications/games via WINE (Windows Emulator)



With a little work, of course. Couple weeks of work when you first start, couple minutes after a few years. XD


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 30, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> Actually you can run many Windows applications/games via WINE (Windows Emulator)



and thats exactly the problem. Emulating games and such through wine cuts fps and performance down by a mile, and surely, if its an operating system, you shouldnt have to run an emulation system to copy another operating system?

Hence, my main gripe with linux / linux fan boys. They argue that you can run everything from windows on linux - great, with performance loss, compatability issues, endless headaches and a replication of windows, yes . . . after all that, surely just using windows is the easier and better option?


----------



## kysg (Dec 30, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> and thats exactly the problem. Emulating games and such through wine cuts fps and performance down by a mile, and surely, if its an operating system, you shouldnt have to run an emulation system to copy another operating system?
> 
> Hence, my main gripe with linux / linux fan boys. They argue that you can run everything from windows on linux - great, with performance loss, compatability issues, endless headaches and a replication of windows, yes . . . after all that, surely just using windows is the easier and better option?



Yea I have found myself hitting that wall but still there are a few apps made specifically for linux that you could use in windows. But I dunno.  Always a tough call anyways, I want to go back to Suse.


----------



## blueskynis (Dec 30, 2008)

*WINE is not an Emulator! *

When users think of an emulator, they tend to think of things like game console emulators or virtualization software. This is the wrong way to think about Wine - Wine runs Windows applications in essentially the same way Windows does. Wine is just a native Unix substitute for the components of Windows; there is no inherent loss of speed due to "emulation" when using Wine, nor is there a need to open Wine before running your application.

That said, Wine can be thought of as a Windows emulator in much the same way that Windows Vista can be thought of as a Windows XP emulator; both allow you to run the same applications by translating system calls in much the same way. Setting Wine to mimic Windows XP is not much different from setting Vista to launch an application in XP compatibility mode.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 30, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Wine is just a native Unix substitute for the components of Windows; there is no inherent loss of speed due to "emulation"



Wow, i almost fell out my chair laughing.

My system runs counterstrike source at roughly 250 - 300fps in vista. Ran it using wine over ubuntu linux and i maxed at 70fps . . . average of roughly 40 - 45.

No speed loss?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 30, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Now if only all games + drivers were compatible with Linux then I'd be more persuaded to switch.  Glad to see Windows 7 is heading in the same direction, i.e. improved performance/memory usage.



Agreed. Im actually thinking of trying to get my hands on the latest beta and just using that as my main OS. 

I cant wait for it to be released.


----------



## blueskynis (Dec 30, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Wow, i almost fell out my chair laughing.
> 
> My system runs counterstrike source at roughly 250 - 300fps in vista. Ran it using wine over ubuntu linux and i maxed at 70fps . . . average of roughly 40 - 45.
> 
> No speed loss?



That's because of DirectX calls are translated to OpenGL ones. Remember GNU/Linux doesn't have DirectX. The previous answer is about Windows applications which do not depend on DirectX API. Also, driver code matters a lot. If you're running a game using a video card with very poor drivers under Linux, performance will degrade substantially. Currently, GNU/Linux graphics drivers are way behind the Windows drivers in both quality and optimisation/speed.


----------



## mtosev (Dec 31, 2008)

for gaming on Linux use Crossover.


----------



## mtosev (Dec 31, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Now if only all games + drivers were compatible with Linux then I'd be more persuaded to switch.  Glad to see Windows 7 is heading in the same direction, i.e. improved performance/memory usage.



Win 7 is built on the Vista core.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2008)

mtosev said:


> Win 7 is built on the Vista core.



Which is built on WinMin which is a more stripped down version this time round. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MinWin#Windows_7


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 31, 2008)

I need to play around with Fedora core more.........though i do need to re-install my Ubuntu partition too because some people from the family messed it up.......... ****mad****


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 3, 2009)

VulkanBros said:


> Yup.....Try do that with Vista.....with application number 6 you will run out of memory



I loled at that....


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

The power of Windows!


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 3, 2009)

Lunix is great is all you do is use is firefox and email YAH!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2009)

blueskynis said:


> *WINE is not an Emulator! *
> 
> When users think of an emulator, they tend to think of things like game console emulators or virtualization software. This is the wrong way to think about Wine - Wine runs Windows applications in essentially the same way Windows does. Wine is just a native Unix substitute for the components of Windows; there is no inherent loss of speed due to "emulation" when using Wine, nor is there a need to open Wine before running your application.
> 
> That said, Wine can be thought of as a Windows emulator in much the same way that Windows Vista can be thought of as a Windows XP emulator; both allow you to run the same applications by translating system calls in much the same way. Setting Wine to mimic Windows XP is not much different from setting Vista to launch an application in XP compatibility mode.


Despite not being an emulator, the majority of Windows apps still suffer performance loss in WINE, with a handful of exceptions.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Despite not being an emulator, the majority of Windows apps still suffer performance loss in WINE, with a handful of exceptions.



Yep, mostly all Windows apps fail in WINE.  (BTW, WINE stands for "Wine Is Not an Emulator!")  Exception for me being Oblivion, and surprisingly, BF2.  (but I don't play those anymore).  I was able to run steam, and steam games, but you have to do so in DX8, which I have to tell you is not cool for things like TF2, where the pyro flames look like shit.  OpenGL games are usually the exception I have found.  Another way to get better performance in WINE is to use your Windows DLLs.  Good perf increase there.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2009)

The reason Linux can get away with teh screenshots in post one is because it doesnt have anything better to do with itself other than being a hacker's OS, a server OS of some kind, or just a general surf/email box for joe schmo. Other than that, Linux is completely useless IMHO.


----------



## a_ump (Jan 5, 2009)

i tried using Ubuntu 8.04 i believe, and it reminded me windows a lot, but the fact that it wouldn't work with my wireless usb linksys adapter was the last straw, i had been using an ethernet for a while but that was my class's cable not mine, so i went back to xp, and now vista, can't really think of a reason to use linux for me that is, though it did recognize 4gb of ram instead of 2.8 gb like vista and xp do  that pisses me off more than anything when they say 4gb compatible yet it never actually lets you use that much. i realize some memory is allocated to other devices but dam, i still don't get it since my friends computer which has the same amount of hardware in it as mine but his recognized 3.5gb....windows pisses me off on things like that but oh well, as long as it runs my games i'll stay satisfied.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2009)

a_ump said:


> i tried using Ubuntu 8.04 i believe, and it reminded me windows a lot, but the fact that it wouldn't work with my wireless usb linksys adapter was the last straw, i had been using an ethernet for a while but that was my class's cable not mine, so i went back to xp, and now vista, can't really think of a reason to use linux for me that is, though it did recognize 4gb of ram instead of 2.8 gb like vista and xp do  that pisses me off more than anything when they say 4gb compatible yet it never actually lets you use that much. i realize some memory is allocated to other devices but dam, i still don't get it since my friends computer which has the same amount of hardware in it as mine but his recognized 3.5gb....windows pisses me off on things like that but oh well, as long as it runs my games i'll stay satisfied.



Run the x64 version of Vista and you'll get all of your ram. Your 32bit key will work with it too. All you need is to borrow a 64bit install disc.


----------



## a_ump (Jan 5, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Run the x64 version of Vista and you'll get all of your ram. Your 32bit key will work with it too. All you need is to borrow a 64bit install disc.



ah but doesn't x64 have a decent amount of compatibility issues still, i only game and use mozilla so as long as it doesn't interfer with that i might consider it. i still have my 32-bit disc so i coudl revert, though finding a x64 disc would be dam near impossible in my town, i don't brag but i would definetely bet there aren't very many people that know about computers like i do at my school. but i'll keep that in mind, i thk my bro at his college might know a friend or 2 with x64. what about compatibility though any first hand experience on that?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2009)

a_ump said:


> ah but doesn't x64 have a decent amount of compatibility issues still, i only game and use mozilla so as long as it doesn't interfer with that i might consider it. i still have my 32-bit disc so i coudl revert, though finding a x64 disc would be dam near impossible in my town, i don't brag but i would definetely bet there aren't very many people that know about computers like i do at my school. but i'll keep that in mind, i thk my bro at his college might know a friend or 2 with x64. what about compatibility though any first hand experience on that?



I haven't had a single problem at all. My 24/7 OS is Vista x64. The few programs that do have issues, usually only require a simple solution to get them to run.

x64 is way more stable than the 32bit version for me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2009)

a_ump said:


> ah but doesn't x64 have a decent amount of compatibility issues still, i only game and use mozilla so as long as it doesn't interfer with that i might consider it. i still have my 32-bit disc so i coudl revert, though finding a x64 disc would be dam near impossible in my town, i don't brag but i would definetely bet there aren't very many people that know about computers like i do at my school. but i'll keep that in mind, i thk my bro at his college might know a friend or 2 with x64. what about compatibility though any first hand experience on that?



I have yet to run into a compatibility probelm with Vista x64. XP x64 on the other hand, well thats a different story.


----------



## Totally Unr3al (Jan 5, 2009)

I played around with YDL on my ps3 for a while, once the initial "new" factor wore off all it really was was a difficult to use OS with no reason to use it


----------

